# Done the deed...got a nice number too!



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Woohooo....finally taken the long overdue step into TTOC membership and now have a big grin on my face  
Boy, that sig strip looks good....and I've been lucky enough to get a nice, easy to remember membership number too 8)
Rich


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the elite club Rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the family


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice one Rich


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeh nice one Rich, well done on the plunge mate  

Paul


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the welcome guys...and also for the one the other night too, Iain,Paul [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am glad you decided to join, as I know you were a little undecided at one point - you have made the right decision.

Charlie


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I am glad you decided to join, as I know you were a little undecided at one point - you have made the right decision.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie
It was always going to be a question of 'when' and not 'if' as I have a genuine commitment of ownership to the car. 
I'm glad its done now  
Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Popped your membership pack in the post today so should be with you by Tuesady at the latest.


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Popped your membership pack in the post today so should be with you by Tuesady at the latest.


Thanks Andrew,
Looking forward to reading my first issue of 'AbsoluTTe' [smiley=book2.gif] 
Rich


----------

